# SPORE release date and info



## Overread (Feb 14, 2008)

Spore planted on September 7, coming to PS3/360? - PC News at GameSpot

september 7th is the release week, but it does not sound nice for gamers, with hints that the online area will be charged for use by EA for "Additional Revenue" and the fact that the date is way in advance of expectations.
Also, though there is a new vid on the link, it days nothing but the release date and a bit of hype


----------



## Thadlerian (Feb 14, 2008)

Overread said:


> ...hints that the online area will be charged for use by EA for "Additional Revenue"...


Sounds just like the EA we know, yeah...


----------



## Overread (Feb 14, 2008)

from short update to prereview:
Spore Hands-On - PC News at GameSpot


----------



## Green (Feb 14, 2008)

7th September? Are they having a laugh? By the time this comes out, it will be dated and no one will give a toss anymore.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Feb 14, 2008)

This is going the same way as UT3. Advertised so much, release date was supposed to be September 06. Then October...well, I brought the game then for 17.99 off Amazon, hoping it would come out at its release date in October. One year later, it is released and the amount of maps...terrible. Hope this doesn't happen to Spore


----------

